# The problem with the clutch. Gearbox grinds. IHC 454 diesel.



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello all.
As you may remember I bought a tractor with clutch blocked. This has been disconnected by pulling the second tractor.
But all the time there is a problem. It is impossible to disengage the end and transmission grinds when changing. Sometimes even you can not throw gear box.
I put the pedal properly. You can not move more because the clutch is slipping.
Is it possible to adjust somehow? At the bottom of the gearbox housing is a window.
Do I have to replace the clutch?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Misior

how much free play does the pedal have, that is the free movement from pedal rest until you feel clutch pressure when pressing on the pedal.

If you have free play and the clutch is slipping, no adjustment will help there.

If you have no free play, the gears shouldn't grind when being engaged, but you will get slippage.

I feel you will have to replace the clutch plate and possibly the pressure plate and have to have the flywheel refaced if your tractor is fitted with the copper impregnated clutch.

at least your tractor is a light model and you shouldn't have too much trouble splitting it.

make yourself a couple of wooden wedges to fit each side of the front axle and chassis this will stop the front end from tipping over and falling onto the front axle when you remove the rear end, also chock the front wheels to stop this from rolling when removing the rear end.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I ran out of space, should you have to split the tractor, you will need a trolley jack, this is pushed in from the rear of the tractor towards the bell housing, this is to take the weight of the transmission and also to steer the rear end away from the front end.

if you can get a couple of mates to give you a hand, the job will be so much easier to make the split, you may have to remove the starter motor, I think the studs also held the tractor together, it has been a long time since I have split a tractor and I am not sure of all of the retaining studs etc., there will be a number of dowels between the bell housing and transmission housing, you would realize what these are for, anyway, that is enough for the moment.

best of luck


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

The clutch pedal has a few mm free free play.
There was a little more but I Shrunk to see if it will be possible to change gear without grinding.
Unfortunately, you can not.
The clutch is not slipping but does not disconnect completely.
I'll try to adjust. And if you do not succeed unfortunately I will have to replace.
I'll know how it goes. Unless someone has a regulated and something else will tell.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Misior,

You have the free play down to a few mm, and cannot disengage the clutch?? 

Your tractor should have an inspection plate at the bottom of the clutch housing that you can remove and see what is happening with the clutch?


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, I can completely disengage clutch.
Tractor have an inspection plate. 
Yesterday I regulate the clutch but it is even worse than it was 
I think I switched the wrong way and I have to do today in the other direction.
One of the three levers spaced was more than others. I hope with this was the cause of the problem because the pressure plate was pressed unevenly.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Misior,

QUOTE: "One of the three levers spaced was more than others. I hope with this was the cause of the problem because the pressure plate was pressed unevenly."

Getting the clutch levers/fingers equally spaced should help. Uneven pressure on the clutch pressure plate will cause the clutch to not release. On my Ford tractor, I had a small pin and two washers come out and my clutch would no longer disengage. Had to split the tractor to repair the clutch.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Unfortunately, I have to remove the clutch.
Adjustment has no effect. It seems that the clutch disc does not move the clutch shaft and is constantly rotating. This causes clashes when changing gear. This is probably caused by corrosion.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Misior:

Have you been able to drive the tractor at all, I am trying to fathom out what you mean in previous posts, you have mentioned that the clutch slips and the gears grate when trying to shift into gear.

"If the clutch slips, there should be no gear grating when trying to place into gear, this means that the clutch has no adjustment on the pedal free play or the clutch plate is kaput"

"If the pedal free play is correct and the gears grate when trying to engage a gear, this can be caused by the clutch plate being stuck to the pressure plate and flywheel, and you mentioned that one of the release fingers was looser that the other two, this then would be your trouble and I doubt if you would be able to adjust the pressure plate correctly mounted , you and your father may be able to make up a jig to correctly set the fingers".

As I mentioned before in an earlier post, if the clutch plate and facings of the flywheel and pressure plate are gouged and worn, have the flywheel machined if within specs and replace the pressure plate and clutch disc, other wise you will be splitting the tractor again.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, everything is clear ...
I split the tractor and I saw the beautiful view 
I know for sure that I have to replace the entire set. The question of whether to use a set of disc clutch organic (1) or carbide (2)?
In addition, I have to resuscitate the flywheel because it is all corroded from the inside. For sure I'll pictures


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The choice is yours Misior !!, from experience my dealings with the carbide plate clutch,--- with this type of clutch is either engaged or not, you cannot slip this clutch without causing wear to the flywheel and pressure plate faces, and wear it does, with the organic clutch you can slip a little more without doing major damage as long as you don't overheat the surfaces.

The 454 I maintained came out with a three finger carbide type of plate, did the job well enough, I replaced this with a 6 finger plate and got a little more life from this, in the end I checked out the different plates from a host of tractors I looked after and did a mod with an organic type and instant success.

In your case the carbide style will most likely last the life of the tractor and being the owner, you will not abuse it.

cheers


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Work in progress.
The flywheel was a tragic condition. You will notice that the tractor had long stood unused.
Aligned with the working surface of the clutch disc and the surface where the pressure plate screwed. The distance between them must be 36,6mm.
Clutch ordered. Shield 8-vane carbide and a new type of pressure without regulation.
Please moderator for this topic connection with this http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/my-international-454-a-31434/ because it will be a further description of the work with my tractor.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yep after seeing the clutch actually came apart then it was toast.
I don't know if you have a live PTO or not but a live PTO like on the 8N and 9N while an implement attached to the pto while engaged without a slip shaft installed can cause gear changing to be hard to do. It can also put you and tractor into where you don't want to go.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm sorry but I do not understand certain phrases and do not know how to understand what you wrote: /
Could you describe a little bit differently?
What it means to "live pto"?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Misior

"toast means kaput !!

your 454 has a live PTO which means that you have an active PTO to drive attachments when the tractor is not moving, the PTO shaft is driven by the splines in the pressure plate.

8N and 9n are Ford tractor models.

everything is go for you and I raise my hat to you, you don't waste time do you, while I am thinking about things to write, you have the tractor split and the flywheel machined.

great job mate


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you for the explanation.
The work is slowly moving forward.
Traktor already twisted together but not yet folded to the end.
Thanks to professional vehicle unit  there was no problem with the centering disc


----------



## lawnmower man (May 25, 2021)

international 454 tractor top gear grinds wont go into gear
engine rebuilt --new clutch propley adjusted-- all first 7 gears in all ranges work fine on road --till you come to 4th gear in any range wont engage just grinds as if no teeth on gear or syncro---lever on top of box wont go round any further to give more mesh--now next job going to be taking top -- all in single council garage 15 x7 no electric or water
advice welcome martin


----------

